# Clapton to play Calgary 3/26...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tix on sale Friday 11/24. :banana: 










:bow: :bow:


----------



## kirby323 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yippeeeee. Bring it on Eric. :rockon2: 

I'm looking forward to the show and somehow we lucked out with 4th row floor tickets. :rockon: 

-Mark


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

kirby323 said:


> Yippeeeee. Bring it on Eric. :rockon2:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the show and somehow we lucked out with 4th row floor tickets. :rockon:
> 
> -Mark


Lucky indeed. I was on the Ticketbastard website 5 seconds after they went on sale and the best I could get was on the second tier.  

Hopefully I will find some better seats somewhere.

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

So Trucks was officially done on the 17th, that really sucks!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> So Trucks was officially done on the 17th, that really sucks!


Arrgh! I was looking forward to seeing him as much as EC.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Arrgh! I was looking forward to seeing him as much as EC.


It does suck.

I wonder if someone else is coming aboard or if it will be just him and Doyle?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.therockradio.com/2007/01/guitarist-derek-trucks-to-leave-eric.html


I just emailed HOB to see if they know of his replacement or if there is going to be one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

*For your viewing pleasure*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXfjXsSsEO8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8eA84rTus


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I was pleasantly surprised with the concert. Clapton's playing was very tasteful, though I don't know why I was expecting anything else.

I was disappointed that he didn't play his Martin for the acoustic stuff. Layla was a little busy. Other than that it was good.

Oh yah, the sound was surprisingly good for the Saddledome. They were layed back on the volume which was nice.

Jeff


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, the sound quality was great.

Clapton showed that he can still rock, Robert Cray is amazing.

But, I'm still disappointed that I didn't get so see Derek Trucks.

I'll go watch the Allmans 'Peakin at the Beacon' now. Man can he play.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I agree, the sound quality was great.
> 
> But, I'm still disappointed that I didn't get so see Derek Trucks.


Me too, but Doyle was pretty damn great doing them slide licks. It was an excellent show, and as good as any I've ever seen EC play (I've seen him 6 times now - 70's, 80's, 90's and 00's). We ended up with great floor seats which made all the difference too. I don't think I would have enjoyed it as much up in the upper seats. I think you really got to see him up close to catch the "fire".

Pete


----------

